# Compressed Catnip



## BattleGnome (Dec 27, 2018)

I have tons of loose catnip lying around that I feel like I’ll never use up. I figure if I make some sort of co pressed catnip toy I’ll have better luck using it all. 

Has anyone attempted anything like this? Should I wet the dried stuff and press it into a mold like a bath bomb?


----------



## amd (Dec 28, 2018)

Interesting. If you need a test subject, I have a cat who is a nip addict! Seriously, just this morning one of the kids left the pantry door open - where we keep his catnip so he can't get it - and he got the bottle down from the shelf and was cuddling with it on the floor. He's still giving me the cold shoulder for taking it away from him.

Do you grow it yourself or is it just catnip you've bought here and there?


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 28, 2018)

It’s just purchased catnip. I’m afraid of growing it: inside the plants will be attacked outside we’ll attract strays (and activate one of my cat’s a anxiety).

I’ll post here if I have a chance to attempt this. I’m still debating methods. Soaking it seems the best but then I’ve got to deal with catnip water. I’m sure the cats won’t mind it but I don’t know how safe it is to keep that much catnip available (maybe ice cubes would work for the summer...)


----------



## amd (Dec 28, 2018)

My concerns too for growing it as well. Our cats are indoor only, but there is a neighborhood cat that likes to hunt the squirrel that hangs out on our fence. I can tell when he's [the cat] is around because our cats will start attacking the windows and then attack each other. I could only imagine what it would be like if there were more cats in our yard because I planted catnip outside.

I don't know what the safety levels are for dried catnip - I'm assuming it's like spices and dried is more potent than fresh. I've always erred on the side of caution when "dosing" the cats. It's a valid concern, and I'm glad you voiced it. I hadn't thought about it as a concern yet... I was still mulling over the idea of catnip bath bomb...


----------



## SaltedFig (Dec 28, 2018)

Catnip is usually just the dried herb - I would worry that wetting it and compressing might lead to mould growing in it.

The dried herb can be made into little bags or toys (use the chopped, dried catnip as the filling, pack it fairly tight and make the toy about mouse sized or less) - that can be entertaining 

You could make catnip jelly cubes using catnip "tea" (close to your soaking idea, but using hot, not boiling, water to make catnip tea) and gelatin (or your preferred jelly making ingredient(s)).
Cats like jelly anyway, so it would be a double treat


----------



## Iluminameluna (Feb 8, 2019)

I wish I had your problem. However, not for my cats, who don't react to catnip in the least, but for me. 
Turns out catnip tea works wonders for my headaches and lessens the severity of my migraines.
Did you know you could drink the tea? Even if it's just bits and pieces, and not only the leaves, it tastes a bit like a mild mint tea. Which is natural since catnip is a relative of the mint family.
Just a thought.


----------



## earlene (Feb 17, 2019)

Yes, wetting the catnip in order to compress it, will lead to mold growth, which I doubt you want to introduce to your cats.

How about compressing it inside a nylon stocking foot and tying off the stocking.  If you triple package the catnip inside nylon stockings (3 of them), I think it will withstand the cat's attacks and claws so you don't end up with a mess of catnip all over your house.


----------

